# Rollfast Bicycle Value?



## dnb112796 (Jan 10, 2018)

We have had this in our basement since we bought our house. I seriously have no clue as to if it worth anything. All I know is that it is old. There is a serial number A029368 on it. I haven't found any luck locating a year or other info about the bike using that number. It is a Rollfast  the pictures. Is this something worth selling and if it is, what value you put on it? Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm by no stretch a Rollfast expert but looks to me like a pre-war lightweight. A nice original and fairly unusual bike just not particularly desirable or valuable. I'd say a couple hundred would be fair but others may have a different opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnb112796 (Jan 10, 2018)

Thank you for your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 10, 2018)

I’d say prewar also...might clean up pretty well. If parts aren’t seized up it would make a good causal rudder or display bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice original bike I'd love to have. Would be a lot of fun to ride!


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2018)

Neat Bike. First one that I've seen. Great condition too. Would clean up very nicely, if you decided to go that route. Curious about that hole in rear fender. Wiring for tail light?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 11, 2018)

Love this one, there’s something you don’t see every day.


----------

